# Best wet dog food



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi all, I am new here and trying to find my way around - I hope I have posted in the correct forum.

I have two 7 year old Yorkshire Terriers. I fed them naturediet for the first few years then gradually changed over to wainwrights wet food. They have never been too keen on their food (yorkies can be so fussy) so never eat it until they are very hungry and I end up throwing more away.

A few months ago (after doing some research to find an alternative food to wainwrights) I tried them on Rocco & Lukullus wet food, slowly introducing the food over a few weeks. They seemed to enjoy it better and eat a lot more however their poop was huge and smelly so I stopped feeding it after a week or two and put them back on to wainwrights which they have been on for around 5 years. 

Last week, I mistakenly thought I will try them back on naturediet (again slowly introducing the new food). The food seemed more sloppy and a different smell to how I remember and after reading online I have found they had changed their cooking process (and/or ingredients?). I have read a lot of unhappy customers complaining about this food. One of my dogs ended up seriously ill and I am blaming this food. He became severely lethargic and dehydrated after a bad case of vomiting and diarrhoea. I rushed him to the vet on Saturday morning as he was seriously ill. His blood was low, very high temp, high kidney levels and fast heart rate, I feared I was going to lose him. The vet said he was a very poorly boy and advised to put him to sleep! She put him on a drip for half an hour (as they were closing) to get some fluids back in to him so I could drive him through to the emergency 24 hour vet 15 miles away. I noticed a difference in him after being on the drip a short time but he was still very poorly. He had to stay at the vets for 2 days on a drip, thankfully he pulled through and I got him home on Sunday evening and he is now back to normal. All tests and xrays came back clear, the vet said he has ate something that does not agree with him which I believe to be the Naturediet food. 

The reason I am wanting to change from wainwrights is because my dogs don't seem too keen on it even though it is all they have been used to for 5 years they still hold out for better and will only eat it when very hungry. They seemed to have changed the cooking process of this food too as I have noticed it seems more sloppy. 

I have just recently discovered forthglade and surprised they also sell this in supermarkets. It looks just like wainwrights and seems to be a decent food, can anyone please confirm if it is? If it is not, what other food is a good alternative to wainwrights? 

Thank you


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Wainwrights trays are actually made by Forthglade. 

We feed both, along with many others but I prefer Forthglade to Wainwrights as mine get dry crumbly poo on Wainwrights. 

Try the Forthglade and see how they get on. It’s a very good food and lots of different flavours.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Harringtons, Naturo and the new Butchers trays are all very similar too, as well as being available in supermarkets 
The various ranges of Natures Menu (true instinct, country hunter, whatever the standard one is called etc) are all very good, and Pooch&Mutt, Lilys Kitchen and Barking Heads have nice wet food ranges too

My guys really enjoy the Naturo tins, which are chunks in a gravy (but still pretty good ingredients wise), if you feel a change in texture might be worth a go, instead of the standard pate.
Bozita tetrapaks and Taste of the Wild tins are chunky too


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

We use Forthglade, naturo, wainwrights every now and then. And as an extra special treat canagan, natures menu or some other posh looking tin as Bonnie has a fairly robust tummy.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. I have gone with the forthglade and will slowly change their food.

I seen the naturo, harringtons and butcher's trays in the supermarket today which also seem decent. 

My two have very sensitive stomachs so I have to be careful with their diet. Wainwrights has been good for them but they just don't seem to enjoy it. I hope the forthglade is more appetizing for them.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Are harringtons and naturo equally as good as forthglade or better? I have tried my two dogs on forthglade and it seems to have upset his tummy as he had the runs this morning (not the one who was poorly). I don't want to keep adding new food to their diet in case it upsets their tummy more, I am doing it gradullay 75:25 old/new 50:50 but if one has the runs now he's not going to improve on this food? So I'm thinking of trying naturo or harringtons.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I can vouch for Butchers tinned Tripe. Not tried the trays but when Heidi had wet food the Original Wainwrights trays (not grain free) and Butchers Tripe tins were best suited to her. Not tried Naturo or Harrington’s (was a while ago I used wet) but she never got on as well with Naturediet or Forthglade.
Did well on Rocco(not the Sensitive) and venison Lukullus.
It can take up to 6 weeks for their tums to fully adapt to a new food. Perhaps if you’d stuck with them a little longer output would have reduced or possibly cut back the amount you fed. Sometimes they don’t need as much of one food as they do another. Heidi had 3/4 tray WW a day but a full 400g can Butchers.
I guess it’s trial and error. What’s best for one can upset others.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

I am VERY relieved that both Your Yorkies are Alive and well. My Westie is a fussy eater too and would not eat the Forthglade. Sooooo He is eating a dry Dog food - Barking Heads have a range but this is off the point as You are looking for a Wet dog food. As mentioned above it is probably "trial and error". Good luck.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

I wouldn't say they are enjoying the forthglade or they'd be eating it as soon as it's put down. They'll eat it only when they are hungry. They seem to be eating it better than the wainwrights though.
They've always been very fussy eaters and won't eat when their food is put down. My last two yorkies were the same although not as bad as these two. I had a king Charles spaniel (she passed away 7 year ago) and she would eat anything that was put down and lick the bowl clean, even finish my two yorkies dinners. It seems all yorkies are very fussy. I bet they'd eat all the low quality food if I fed them on that.

I have tried to introduce dry food (wainwrights) when they were pups and again a few months ago but they don't like it so it has to be a wet food. I just can't find one they will eat as soon as it's put down and do well on. No dog food seems appealing to them at all.

Naturo forthglade and harringtons all look pretty much the same to me so I think if they are fussy with the forthglade they be as fussy with the others.


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

charmarl said:


> I wouldn't say they are enjoying the forthglade or they'd be eating it as soon as it's put down. They'll eat it only when they are hungry. They seem to be eating it better than the wainwrights though.
> They've always been very fussy eaters and won't eat when their food is put down. My last two yorkies were the same although not as bad as these two. I had a king Charles spaniel (she passed away 7 year ago) and she would eat anything that was put down and lick the bowl clean, even finish my two yorkies dinners. It seems all yorkies are very fussy. I bet they'd eat all the low quality food if I fed them on that.
> 
> I have tried to introduce dry food (wainwrights) when they were pups and again a few months ago but they don't like it so it has to be a wet food. I just can't find one they will eat as soon as it's put down and do well on. No dog food seems appealing to them at all.
> ...


I always used the natures menu tins or natures menu country hunter tins and pouches for my two poodles for most of their lives but sadly I lost Rusty the one on the left as you look at the photo in May this year he was 13 and a half and since Pepe was diagnosed with kidney problems amongst other things he will not eat dog food anymore so I cook chicken carrots rice or sweet potato for him and give him a vitamin tablet on vets advice. Rusty was an extremely fussy eater all his life and the natures menu was the only one he would eat.


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the loss of Rusty and Pepe's problems.

My two can't have chicken, I think they are allergic to it. I noticed they were vomiting and diarrhoea after having chicken even just a small piece too. I have avoided dog food with chicken in since and only feed lamb, Turkey or duck.

Their output seems to be improving on the forthglade but it's still a little too soft. I am just naturally more worried when seeing they have a bit of the runs since one of my dogs was very poorly a week ago.

I got one of each flavour of the forthglade, they seem to enjoy the turkey and duck one better. So I might just stick with two flavours. They aren't very keen on the salmon one although they do love boiled white fish.

I'll have a look at the naturo trays and tins as well as the harringtons. I think my two are put off by the veg. They don't even eat veg when I make them a Sundays dinner. They love yorkies puds and potato though!


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

So I have just stocked up on the forthglade food today and thought I'll pick up a couple of trays of the naturo and one tin of naturo duck. Why didn't I pick up more tins.. My boys have just ate the lot and done the washing up (licked the bowl clean haha) and wanted a second lot which they ate. It seems they prefer the chunky meat and gravy to the pate so it looks like I've found a food they will eat.. just when I've stocked up on forthglade too.

Would it be okay to mix the naturo tin with the naturo trays? I'd rather them eat the pate trays than the meat in gravy or half of each mixed together.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Goody- You have found Food that Your Yorkies like. It can be a struggle but well worth it. I was recently looking for a different Food as My Westie was putting on weight as We cannot walk so Far Now. Thankfully He likes a dry food - Barking Heads, Fat Dog Slim. Like You I had Food left over but I know a Shepherd who took away the older Food as His Sheepdogs eat anything and look healthy thankfully.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You can mix wet foods to use the others up, yep. Just be careful about feeding guidelines and things like what while you do.


----------



## Kirstyanneanne (May 22, 2018)

Agree with above re mixing different foods. Have to mix very well indeed as have found the unliked food has been carefully picked out and left on the floor!!!!!!!.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Kirstyanneanne said:


> Agree with above re mixing different foods. Have to mix very well indeed as have found the unliked food has been carefully picked out and left on the floor!!!!!!!.


Adding a bit of water may help


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you all 

I have just been to the local supermarket (Morrisons) and bought a few more of the naturo tins. They only have two flavours chicken or duck. I don't feed my dogs chicken as they are always vomiting and runs after eating chicken so I won't feed any dog food containing chicken.. it seems to be an allergy as they show all the symptoms.

I noticed online they do the multipacks of tinned naturo but they have the chicken in so it looks like they will have to make do with duck... I'll mix it with the different flavours of trays (naturo). My two always manage to pick out the best bits and leave the rest of the food in the bowl.. very clever!

Whilst I was in the supermarket I had a quick look at the other trays of food. I noticed webbox do trays which seem good ingredients. There was a few other brands (as well as forthglade butchers and Harringtons) which I haven't seen before but forgot what they were. They aren't available on Morrisons online so unsure what they were.

I have all the supermarkets close by but they all only sell the duck and chicken naturo tins. No other flavour.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

The tins come in duck, chicken and turkey ..... but never seen the turkey ones being sold separately anywhere, only in the multipacks.

I think Naturo themselves sell them separately but haven't ordered direct from them before so not sure on min spend, postage etc.

Edited to add: 12 tins for £10, free delivery if you spend £29

https://www.naturopetfoods.com/grain-free-turkey-can-in-a-herb-gravy


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

From ZooPlus:
Burns Penlan Farm Range (Pouches with real meat/egg and rice and veg) https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/burns_wet/burns_pouches/189085
James Wellbeloved Pouches https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/jameswellbeloved/623678
ZooPlus Classic (This would most likely go down well as it's real meat and offal) https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/zooplus_classic/saver_packs/584660
Wolf of Wilderness (based on wolves natural diet) https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/zooplus_classic/saver_packs/584660
Taste of the Wild https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/taste_of_the_wild/cans/482464
Animonda https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/animonda/grancarno/369076
Bozita Naturals https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/bozita/50913/128701
Almo Nature https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/almo_nature/cans/128591
Happy Dog https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/happy_dog/happydog_pure/430015
Barking Heads https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/barking_heads/cans/583814
Purina ONE https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/purina_one/adult/676013
Terra Canis https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/terra_canis/terracanis_menu/146556
Alpha Spirit https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/alpha_spirit/saver_packs/645897
Schesir https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/schesir/cans/209296
Simpsons Premium https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/simpsons_premium/saver_packs/577191
Defu Organic https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/defu_organic/431416
Hermanns https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/herrmanns/trials/226896
ZooPlus Selection https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/zooplus_selection/adult/544208
ZooPlus Bio https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/zooplus_bio/saver_pack/629437
Yarrah Organic https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/canned_dog_food/yarrah/yarrah_organic_trays/128786

Some of these aren't great, and some are fantastic but pricey. I just gave a variety 
Another one I recommend is Natures:Menu they have wet,dry and raw food cubes that might work for you!
https://www.naturesmenu.co.uk/

I also heard good things about lily's kitchen  https://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/

Hope this helps x


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you for all the help. The supermarkets only seem to sell the naturo tins separately in the duck and chicken flavours. I usually order dog food in bulk from zooplus or pets at home. Its great to see supermarkets sell good wet food and I can now get it as part of my weekly shopping instead of bulk online orders. 

My dogs still seem to be enjoying the naturo. Since I can only get one flavour (duck) I'll be mixing it with the trays to give them different flavours. The tins are 80p each in Sainsbury's. £1 in Morrisons but on offer at the moment (3 for £2) so I've getting a few of those. 

I noticed Lilly's kitchen in Morrisons today at 2.20 per tin which is extremely pricey. I should hope it's good for that price :Happy


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Collards tins are exactly the same as the Naruto tins, if that's any use.
I think there's still 20% off them online at Kennel gate if that's any use to you!


----------



## charmarl (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you. It's great to see so many different choices to go to should my dogs go off the naturo. I think it's the chunks In gravy they prefer rather than the pate which is why I'm mixing the two together. It seems more appetizing for them and they are eating so much better now.

I have been looking online trying to find the other trays which I seen in Morrisons today and didn't get the name of. One was laughing dog (casserole). I've found it online and the ingredients seem really good. I'm sure there was another 2 different trays which I cant think of as well as webbox, harringtons, forthglade, butchers and naturo. They all seem to have very good ingredients.

I've been mixing the forthglade trays with the naturo tins but once I've used the forthglade up I'll get the naturo trays to mix with the naturo tins.

I didn't notice any other good quality tinned dog food in the supermarket today. I think there was only the naturo and Lilly's kitchen. The others were the well known low quality food which I would never give to my dogs.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

If they prefer chunks, stick with the chunks 
Absolutely nothing wrong with Naruto tins.
Butchers too. While not quite the same quality, tends to be very well accepted and is far from the worst food out there. It's not expensive and comes in chunks in jelly/gravy as well as the pates.
James Wellbeloved pouches too


----------

